# We have to pay for 10.1!!!



## jdog (Jul 18, 2001)

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2001/jul/18macosx.html

Am I just cheap or does this seem like a bunch of BS?  We are going to have to pay $20 for features that should have already been in 10.0!!

Apple is starting to piss me off.

-jdog


----------



## jdog (Jul 18, 2001)

Some people are saying that Steve Jobs mentioned it would be a free updgrade during his keynote, anyone here this?  I sure hope so!

-jdog


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 18, 2001)

I don't know why you are so upset for.  I just finished watching the Keynote and we don't have to pay for it.  You only have to pay for it if you want the CD and for shipping and handling.  10.1 <u>IS</u> free.  We all can download it once it's available.  Even though this wasn't the most impressive MacWorld, it was good enough and it made me happy.

-whitesaint


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 18, 2001)

The should ship us all the CD for free! That would be a way to build loyal customers!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2001)

Actualy. Look at the small type on the picture below.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 18, 2001)

But he said it was available via download too, and if they charge me shipping hand handling for that I'll scream bloody murder!


----------



## rharder (Jul 18, 2001)

Bother. We can't just download it for free? I guess we won't know for sure until September.

-Rob


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 18, 2001)

With all those new G4's shipping with cd burners and OS X, this shouldn't be a prob...


(software piracy is evil, don't do it, just make jokes about it...)


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2001)

I heard that OS 10.1 is over 600 MB big.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 18, 2001)

I think I'll let my friend download it and give it to me on a Zip lol. That's what I did with the 9.1 update


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 18, 2001)

D'oh! It doesn't fit on a Zip! Well, that's what my crossover cable is for


----------



## rharder (Jul 18, 2001)

600MB? I guess they're not releasing an "upgrade" for it so much as a new install CD.

Okay, so I pay 20 bucks. No problem.

-Rob


----------



## davidbrit2 (Jul 18, 2001)

There had still better be a download version of 10.1. I don't care if it _is_ 600 MB; that's what cable modems are for. If I have to, I'll just download it and write it to a CD.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 19, 2001)

> _On Apple's Mac OS X site:_
> *Mac OS X version 10.1 will be available in September. An upgrade CD will be available to current Mac OS X users through the Mac OS Up-to-Date program.*



This says "though the Mac OS Up-to-Date program". And didn't it say on Apple's site a while ago that you were a member of the 'Up-to-Date program' if you had bought a qualifying Mac? Doesn't that mean that those of us who just purchased Mac OS X though the Apple store (or something else) will have to pay for shipping _and_ the actual code itself?! So it might be more like $50!!! (I'm getting a little worked up.) I sure hope I'm wrong, $20 is bad enough...


----------



## foo (Jul 19, 2001)

I would rather get the CD - I hate re-installing the frigging updates everytime I give my machine a good clean, give me one clean install anytime, even if it costs some money for a nice sleeve and printed CD.


----------



## polyex (Jul 19, 2001)

Hmm, shipping anywhere in the U.S. should be NO MORE than $7.00 or so. That leaves $13.00 for "handling". 

Am I the only one that thinks $20.00 S&H for a "free" upgrade is a tad bit insulting to our intelligence here?

-Adam


----------



## bradders (Jul 19, 2001)

Some (not all) of you people get right up my nose.
Moaning about a $20 upgrade charge.

You all bought Mac OS X. You didn't have to. If you're an early adopter (like me) (person type a) then you accept the OS in whatever condition it arrives on your doorstep. If not then you look at the reviews on sites like this, hear everyone telling you it's slow and either buy it anyway and accept the slow performance (person type b) you wait until they make it faster (person type c).

It's no good moaning about it now. If you're happy about the speed then don't bother to upgrade. Simple. If you're unhappy about the current speed then you must be in camp a (above) in which case you'll be happy to pay the $20. If you're person type b then you don't mind it being slow and you decide whether the other enhancements warrant a $20 for you. If you're person type c then you buy 10.1 when it comes out (at the same price as 10.0 was when it came out) but only after reading reviews of it and deciding if the performance is sufficient for your needs.

Everyone just please quit your whining.

Brad


----------



## sithious (Jul 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bradders _
> *
> Everyone just please quit your whining.
> 
> Brad *



i agree. whining will not help. 

what i'm wondering is how are we going to get the update? do we use one of the software coupons included in the box? do we show a receipt? what do we do? where do we go to get the update? how long will users in europe (me) have to wait? will it ship only from cupertino or will i get my copy from somewhere over here? who knows. not much info on the apple site anyway ...

but 10.1 looks ragingly good ...


----------



## jdog (Jul 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bradders _
> *Everyone just please quit your whining.
> 
> Brad *



If Apple allows us the option to download the update or buy the CD I will be happy.  If they force us to pay money for an upgrade that shouldobviously be available to all OSX users, it is an outrage.  I own an airport base station, I have a DVD drive should I have to pay to use what I have already payed for? NO!  

Brad - Why don't you tell women and minorities to stop whinning about injustices they face everyday?  It is more than just the $20 fee, it is the principle and if we let this go, it will get only worse.

-jdog


----------



## ksv (Jul 19, 2001)

So many posts for nothing...
I saw the keynote and heard that Steve Jobs said that it would be a FREE update that will be avilable through Software Update.
And, of course, the update isn' 600 MB! I guess it's a place between 30-100 MB. 100 MB should take only about 4-5 hours from a stable server at a 56 k modem!


----------



## sithious (Jul 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *So many posts for nothing...
> I saw the keynote and heard that Steve Jobs said that it would be a FREE update that will be avilable through Software Update.
> And, of course, the update isn' 600 MB! I guess it's a place between 30-100 MB. 100 MB should take only about 4-5 hours from a stable server at a 56 k modem! *



are you sure he said that? i saw the keynote too, but i didn't hear anything about downloading the update ... (but then maybe i was making coffee when he said that ...  )
it certainly would be the fairest method ...


----------



## Murderer909 (Jul 19, 2001)

yes, 10.1 will be over 100Mb. That may be the reason that apple won't make it  a download on their server. It may just be too bandwidth consuming.


----------



## ksv (Jul 19, 2001)

It WILL be available on Software Update.
I'm 99.99999999999999999999999% sure.


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 19, 2001)

i just reviewed over the MacWorld Expo again and again, and Steve Jobs <b>didn't</b> say it would be available via software update.  I'm sure it still will be though.  If Apple did this they would be losing customers, because it seems that many many people are mad over whether they have to pay for the update or not.


----------



## ksv (Jul 20, 2001)

I checked the Apple web page, but didn't see anything about that the update would be available througt Software Update. But, since it is a "free" update, it shouldn't be illegal to download it from a hotline server or something like that, hehe.


----------



## ksv (Jul 21, 2001)

I found the update at a Carracho server, and, OK, yes, it was big, about 500 megs.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 21, 2001)

The reason that it was about 500 megs is because they are disk images, not patches. Anyway, as far as the dl or not to dl business goes, i think apple will put it on their servers, even if it does come out to be 100 megs. Everyone remember the 9.1 procedure?

If not, go here:

http://www.info.apple.com/support/macos9/9.1download.html 

I believe that OS X 10.1 will provide the same 3 options that OS 9.1 provided:

1.Multiple part dl: they did it for the 70+ megs in 9.1, why can't they do it for 10.1?)

2. Complete download: this will be offered shortly after the release of 10.1, just like 9.1 did

3. CD order, this: just like in 9.1 will be somthing that you will and should have to pay for.



I just dont see where all of the speculation comes in, Apple has a set procedure for these types of releases. Why would they do anything else? This update will be like 9.1 in many ways. It is a feature upgrade. There was never any speculation about having to pay for 9.1, and it just wouldn't make sense to have people pay for 10.1 either. 

Put yourself in apple's shoes: you're a hardware/software company that is facing off against a many large corporations, and you need to do more than just impress these corporations in order for them to support yourr platform. Right now, companies like adobe are rethinking if they want to continue developing for OS X, and you need to show them that OS X will be better than OS 9 could have ever been. So why, when you are trying to make users migrate to OS X would you put one more obstacle in their way? So you could slow down development even more? The quicker the transition to Puma is the quicker software corpartions can realize the strength of this new platform. Apple has nothing to gain from charging for this update except for a little bit of money, and they have plenty of that.


----------



## ksv (Jul 21, 2001)

I agree. The update I found was the whole Mac OS 10.1 system installer, so the update (patch) itself shouldn't be that large.


----------



## cowgomoo (Jul 25, 2001)

Just a question. I've heard, from mac os rumors (not absolutely reliable, but still indicative of the truth) that OS X 10.1 would be shipped on at least 2, maybe up to 4 CDs. this makes some sense, since apple is planning to include iDVD with 10.1. plus 9.2 will probably be released with it, possibly accounting for another one. so the 20 bucks, if needed will buy you more than just 1 CD's worth of material. Just a note.


----------



## apb3 (Jul 25, 2001)

Only CD.

It will be 600MB.

From macintouch:

--Jim Heid, contributing editor for Macworld, sent a note in response to the issue of pricing for Apple's Mac OS X 10.1 upgrade: 

"In a post-keynote phone interview, Phil Schiller told me that 10.1 will not be available as a download. I specifically asked him about the conflicting info -- Jobs saying it would be free but Apple's press release saying it would be $19 -- and his reply was that the update is free, but the $19 covers Apple's costs.
  "His words: 'We literally upgraded every component of the Mac OS, and it is hundreds of megabytes and requires a CD for installation.' The same will apply to iDVD 2, he said."--


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 25, 2001)

Its too bad that apple screwed themselves on this one. If they hadn't taken DVD out of most of the line we could have had some nice DVD file discs, they could easily cover the amount of space contained in several CD's. I dont care whether this update is 10MB or 1GB, like one poster said before, thats what my cable modem is for. Apple must know that there are plenty of people out there with the capabilities to DL that much, for god sakes, they're hosting and downloading entire OSX discs off carracho....

It would give them a nice chance to show off OS X's server capabilities


----------



## JBracy (Jul 26, 2001)

I personally think that $20 is not too much to ask for this kind of upgrade. 

1) If so much is different that it requires a CD boot
2) If as one poster mentioned the update is on 4 CD's

$20 is definitly justifiable. Don't forget, Apple is a business, not your buddy in Cupertino. I seem to recall Microsoft charging for the upgrade from Windows 95 to 98, why shoulden't Apple.

I paid for the PB, I paid for the full release, and I'll pay for the .1 update. This is still the best OS on any platform, and quite cheap for a full scale Unix OS.


----------



## apb3 (Jul 26, 2001)

I agree with you. I don't think the 20 bucks is all that unreasonable. Even if the d/l was available, I think I'd still spring for the cd(s) just to bypass all the intermediate updates if I ever have to do a re-install.

However, that said, I think I see where those not happy with the charge are coming from. 

1) if SJ had not said it was a 'free update,' I don't think people would be as upset. I know, I know, he qualified the 'free' later, but he still said it. He should have been more honest and said exactly what it was and why.

2) If it is truly free and Apple is just charging the 20 clams to cover their costs, why shouldn't there be at least the option to d/l the update. I don't see it being a problem for those of us with fast connections. I could even burn my own cd(s) if I wanted. Again, I think a bit more honesty would lessen the resentment and anger felt by some.

3) Even using SJ's definition of 'free upgrade,' it's only free through the Up-to-Date program. I bought my (at the time) new 733 and OS X separately because I needed to upgrade and didn't want to wait until they came with X pre-installed. Do I now need to pay full price for v10.1? I'm guessing I won't but judging by Apple's seemingly schizophrenic state when it comes to customer service/relations, I wouldn't bet $20 on it...


----------



## harpboy (Jul 26, 2001)

I think you misunderstand.

OSX 10.1 will be a free download update.  The $20 for a cd is not for the software it is for the handling and shipping.  Apple have always done it this way.

for example,   OS9 was updated to 9.1 it was a quite a big download so users of dial up connections would probably need a CD update.  Have you ever seen the 3 gray vouchers that came with your computer or the OSX package you may have purchased.  These vouchers entitle you to a free update, however you do pay for the handling and shipping.

I live in the UK so it was £12 for a OS9.1 CD which IMHO was OK to pay.  It would be nice if they would ship out the CD for free.

Other companies do similar things, Symantec for example charge less if you download software from their website, often £10 pounds less than if they have to send you a install CD.


----------



## harpboy (Jul 26, 2001)

I think you misunderstand.

OSX 10.1 will be a free download update.  The $20 for a cd is not for the software it is for the handling and shipping.  Apple have always done it this way.

for example,   OS9 was updated to 9.1 it was a quite a big download so users of dial up connections would probably need a CD update.  Have you ever seen the 3 gray vouchers that came with your computer or the OSX package you may have purchased.  These vouchers entitle you to a free update, however you do pay for the handling and shipping.

I live in the UK so it was £12 for a OS9.1 CD which IMHO was OK to pay.  It would be nice if they would ship out the CD for free.

Other companies do similar things, Symantec for example charge less if you download software from their website, often £10 pounds less than if they have to send you a install CD.


----------



## apb3 (Jul 26, 2001)

That's what I meant by, "...qualified his 'free' later..."
However, I think your assumption that there will be a d/l version, while it would be nice, goes against most comments made post-keynote by those in the know. I suppose you could read Mr. Schiller's comments any way you choose, but I choose to read "...will require a CD," and "...not be available as a download," to mean just that.
Big updates always come out on CD and Apple always charges some nominal fee for their 'costs' if you want the CD instead of the d/l. What they do not do is make statements saying it will 'require' a CD or that it will NOT be available as a download.
I sincerely hope he misstated the facts and that you are correct. But, like I said, I wouldn't bet that $20 on it.


----------



## jove (Jul 27, 2001)

Hello,

Why do individuals demand, and feel entitled to, free stuff? As consumers we had every chance to investigate the short comings in the released PB2 10.0. 10.1 is at least $20 worth in increased functionality. Nobody was forced to buy the first version of X. In fact most publications recommended not to.

We could say Apple should have released the 10.1 functionaility in 10.0. They would have if they could have. In fact Steve expressed fustration not having it available at MW. If Apple waited untl Sept to release 10 for the first time imagine how upset the consumers would be then. The press would have had a field day!

Think of the 20 bucks as the fee to preview an incomplete product for the last several months and the initial cost as a payment in advanced for the complete product to be delivered in Sept 

BTW 20 bucks covers the CD, packaging (design and production), shipping, server maintenance for the free download, and general related overhead. Add all that up and Apple is probably taking a hit at 20 dollars.


----------



## jamesnp (Jul 27, 2001)

I am well pissed off, I had to pay nearly IR£130 (Irish Pounds). That's about £99Stg (UK Pounds) and $150USD for my copy of OS X. This means OS X update CD would cost about IR£25 for me.... infact probably IR£30. I have no problem spending a whole weekend downloading 10.1, just as long as I can download it for free.

If I have to pay a single penny, I will buy a PeeCee insted of the iBook I was thinking of.

-James


----------



## jamesnp (Jul 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jove _
> *As consumers we had every chance to investigate the short comings in the released PB2 10.0.*



Jove, I would have no problem paying NOTHING for a programme in Public Beta 2 if it WAS IN FACT IN PUBLIC BETA TWO YOU DUMB BRAINLESS FUCK. OS X 10.0 was released as A FINAL version. If it was infact a public beta 2, it would have been called, Mac OS X; Public Beta 2. BUT IT WASN'T.

If I pay full price, IR£130 I expect at least core features, such as cd/dvd burning, playback. If not in the initial release, a free update would suffice. BUT, It is wrong to charge for these features, that should be at the core of any OS that was released for FULL Price.

-James


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jove _
> *Think of the 20 bucks as the fee to preview an incomplete product for the last several months and the initial cost as a payment in advanced for the complete product to be delivered in Sept *



That's a good point, jove. If you think of it as $20 for PB2, and $130 for the _real_ final, it looks like a great deal. And jamesnp, go ahead and get your PC. XP will (probably) cost more than $200 anyway, and you'll have lost even more money! If you ask me, $130 + $200 is a lot more than $130 + $20, but whatever.


----------



## jove (Jul 27, 2001)

jamesnp,

Do you usually get good constructive discussions calling people a DBF? Would you have actually had the balls to call me that eye-to-eye? There is no need to lash out at individuals with differing opinions.

Back to the topic at hand.

The industry has been calling 10.0 "public beta" because in essence Apple did not make the expected delivery date. 

* Which anybody in the compter industry will tell you is easy to do. Especially deliving such a complex and moving target *

They did however, deliver a stable and usable product. The product has enabled MANY users to accomplish tasks not otherwise possible (Unix, Quartz, and etc). Apple would have had to eat a lot of cr@p if they did not deliver something on that date.

As been said ten-fold, you can download the update free. With 20 dollars you are paying for the production and delivery of tangible package.

Apple is in business to make money, not to give hand outs. Consumers have to be savvy and know what they are buying.

Yours Truly,
DBF


----------



## iPenguin (Jul 27, 2001)

Yeah and XP is a piece of crap! At least with Mac OS X you're paying  for a good operating system rather than Windoze crap.

Hey Apple here's my $20! 

(Holds up $20 dollars shoves it in zip drive) 

Now give me 10.1!!

(Zip Drive eats dollar...) Hey my dollar!!!

Maybe if I stick the $20 dollars in the CD drive...     

And if that doesn't work, I could always try the floppy drive...

Sorry... I'm rambling...


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 27, 2001)

I'm sending apple a stamped, self addressed envelope and a blank cd.


----------



## jove (Jul 27, 2001)

kilowatt - include around 80 bucks for the hourly cost of the personalized CD burning service ;-)


----------



## jamesnp (Jul 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jove _
> *As been said ten-fold, you can download the update free. With 20 dollars you are paying for the production and delivery of tangible package.
> *



Actually, no. Good old Phil Shiller says, quoted on Apple's (Offical) Website, of all places, "There will be a free update, on CD only. As I said before, we have changed every aspect of the OS, and updated everything."

Well, DBF, what have you got to say for yourself?

-James


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 28, 2001)

I have one question: is this the image you want to put up for yourself on the web? Before you answer that, go back and read your posts, and put yourself in the other person's shoes. Thank you.


----------



## apb3 (Jul 28, 2001)

Jesus Christ on a stick!

calm down, James, it's not like anyone shot your dog...


----------



## sithious (Jul 28, 2001)

what a waste of time ...
we'll see whether it's a download or just a cd or whatever when the update comes out in september.
cursing and insulting others will *not* help. it's not as if our lives depended on it, after all, it is only an os.


----------



## iPenguin (Jul 29, 2001)

> after all, it is only an os.



Good point Sithious!


----------



## JBracy (Jul 30, 2001)

You're absolutely right, it's only an OS!!

I've been using OSX as my main OS since it was released. It is a Final release, If I need to burn CD's, I just boot into OS9.1 (which was included with my £99 purchase). Can anyone tell me where else you cn buy a Unix workstation OS and a mainstream OS in 1 box for £99? Only Apple  

So, wait anoth 6 weeks and see what happens.

Jason


----------



## JBracy (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jamesnp _
> *I am well pissed off, I had to pay nearly IR£130 (Irish Pounds). That's about £99Stg (UK Pounds) and $150USD for my copy of OS X. This means OS X update CD would cost about IR£25 for me.... infact probably IR£30. I have no problem spending a whole weekend downloading 10.1, just as long as I can download it for free.
> 
> If I have to pay a single penny, I will buy a PeeCee insted of the iBook I was thinking of.
> ...



If you're going to buy an ibook anyway, it will ship with OSX installed, so the smart thing to do, if you can,  would be to wait until 10.1 is released and get it pre-installed. But if you can't wait, then is $20 (£12, IR£15) too much to pay? I really don't understand the problem If you want to be cutting edge and buy the first release of a new OS, then you will pay for it. Ask any NT user, MS charges for all NT updates, at least we didn't have to pay for 10.01 - 10.04! NT users would have.

Jason


----------



## Kartoffel (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JBracy _
> *
> Ask any NT user, MS charges for all NT updates, at least we didn't have to pay for 10.01 - 10.04! NT users would have.
> 
> Jason *



Are you deliberately lying, or are you just unaware?  It's possible to upgrade from the first NT 4 up to NT 4-sp6 without paying one penny.  You can upgrade from the original Win2k to Win2k-sp2 for free as well.

Going from 10.0.x to 10.1.x is a point release just like NT service packs.  Both are free to download.  Both are available on physical media for a fee.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jul 30, 2001)

Why isn't this post dead yet?

Scenario a) The update is available for download, all are happy.

Scenario b) The update is not available for download, james dies due to massive heart failure and brain trauma, and all willing (not so) grudgingly fork over our measly $20. 

Mind you, this from a college student with a margin of less than $100, and living from paycheck to paycheck. It's buyer-beware fellahs, if you don't research the product beforehand, then you're the one to get burnt. Anyone who preordered OSX should have had no qualms about what came in the mail: a still-immature but cutting edge operating system with a lot of room for optimization. I personally borrowed a friend's copy until I was sure it was the real deal; no need to drop cash on a pony that might not even finish the race, eh? Unless it has a sticker that says "DVD Playing Inside" or "CD Authoring Inside", why should you -expect- it to offer that, esp. in the al-dente release?

Oi.

-stephen


----------



## JBracy (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kartoffel _
> *
> 
> Are you deliberately lying, or are you just unaware?  It's possible to upgrade from the first NT 4 up to NT 4-sp6 without paying one penny.  You can upgrade from the original Win2k to Win2k-sp2 for free as well.
> ...



Sorry, you mis-understood - my point was that anytime an upgrade requires - or you want - new media you pay a fee.

I don't use NT much, but my last job we did, and found that with NT4 some service packs were availiable only on new media from MS. Maybe that's just for UK users - I don't know, but don't call me a liar - I'm not, I'm just going by my own limited experience with MS products.

Jason


----------



## pbrice (Jul 30, 2001)

I don't know why I'm posting on this overbaked discussion, but...

If there is a download, there is a download.  If there isn't, then obviously we'll have to take the CD's.

When I purchased OS X 10.0 I knew that there were certain features missing--as I hope anyone did when they purchased it.  It was ALL over the internet that certain features wouldn't be available with the 10.0 release.  We were all the 'early adoptors.'  And I was quite happy, and am still quite happy to be included in this fine club : )

Just because a company is charging you for shipping and handling for the CD's, doesn't mean that the charge is for the software.

Let's say the software update was going to cost $5 -- a reasonable sum by just about any measure -- it would still cost $20 for S/H, or a total of $25.  Even though blank CDs may cost mere pennies (if that, with the volumes Apple's dealing with), they still have to pay someone to burn them, print them, package them, print instructions, process the orders, store them in a warehouse, and then ship and support them.  That is the purpose of S/H.  They can't just send out free CD's to everyone.  If they did, I for one, would question the long term viability of my Apple stock because someone in that company's got 'funny' ideas about how to run a profitable business.

Even if there was a download available, is anyone really NOT going to get the CD's anyway?  If you don't have the CD's, and the download/changes are that large and complete, you don't have a restore disk if you encounter any problems in the future.

I don't know, some people aren't happy unless they're complaining.  And some people expect something for nothing.

If I could, I would preorder now...I'm just that excited to see Apple keep kickin' ass!


----------



## vic (Jul 30, 2001)

there's always a -third- chice


----------



## apb3 (Jul 30, 2001)

Die thread, die! 

gotta turn off that new post notification...


----------



## srehne (Jul 30, 2001)

I found a voucher in my MacOSX case. It contains a number of cards (3?) that proofs my perchase of MacOSX. I think the idear is, that I can use this as payment for the next upgrade... but lets wait an see!

(by the way: It was a 10.0.1... IE bought in Denmark.

With Kind Regards 

Søren Rehné


----------



## psu03bob (Jul 30, 2001)

I bought OS X knowing that it was incomplete (no DVD playback) and there would be bugs. If Apple truly wants to call this a free upgrade they should do this...

Make a download available, and post a disclaimer that says, "Due to the large size of this download, and the high volume of downloads we highly recommend you purchase a copy of Mac OS 10.1 on a CD through the Mac OS up to date program."  That way people who are determined to download their free copy they can try, no matter how futile an attempt it will be.  When 9.1 came out I spent hours on my University's high speed network trying to download it with no success, and that was a much smaller download and less significant upgrade than 10.1 is appearing to be.

However, Apple better not be planing to release an upgrade every 6 months and charging us $20 a pop.  I hope to live at least another 50 years, I hope to be using a Mac for that time, and that adds up to $2000 dollars not including inflation (OK this is a slight exaggeration but you get the point). Now if apple would sweeten the deal with 9.1 Developer Tools, iTunes/iMovie/iEtc... and some of those cool downloads off of my iDisk, perhaps I wouldn't be complaining so much. And Apple better start taking preorders soon, because if I have to send in those stupid coupons, have them checked, have my order packed, and then shipped. Getting 10.1 will feel like forever when all those downloaders, pirates and people with time machines will be using it for months.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 30, 2001)

Well...
Back from vacation.
Foist of all... when is this OS coming out?
I have not been keeping up.... (been eyeballing nice female presences on the beaches of greece and on the greek dancefloors lol )

second of all, if its only 20$, then its the CD charge.


Admiral


----------



## endian (Jul 30, 2001)

w/b 

It's coming out it September.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 31, 2001)

Glad to have you back!

It comes out in Sept. I have already desided not to have my Friday night pizza that week to pay for 10.1 (the sacrifices we make for technology, I'll call it my X diet plan).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks 

If it's only the cost of a pizza why the heck is everyone complaining??? lol  ....

I spent very little $$$ in greece.  Stayed with a good friend, and then with some family, so the only $$$ I spent was for some duty free stuff and expenses for going out night after night after night (and day after day after day lol  .... I probably was home only for sleep     ) ....

aaahhh vacation...  now how to get over it? 

Going by ebay now   see if I can get over it by speninding some hard earned dough.

Admiral


----------

